

If You Work in Silicon Valley, Odds Are You're a White Man - sararob
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/29/upshot/if-you-work-in-silicon-valley-odds-are-youre-a-white-man.html

======
minimaxir
That's not how demographics/statistics works.

